# dojo loach eye color



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I have had one dojo loach for several months. She is a golden dojo with dark eyes. Today I picked up a male, but he has pink "albino" type eyes. It means absolutely nothing of course, but I am curious about the reason the eyes are different. Both loaches have the exact same pink skin tone. The pink eyed one is not any lighter. 

Genetically, in rats at least, the pink eyes would be on "true" albino white rats, where the dark eyed white rats would be ultra dilute, but the fur would be a cream colored white, not a true albino white. 

I wonder if it could be that the dark eyed dojo is just a normal color recessive, and if they happened to mate, potentially I could get normal dojo babies. 

I am not planning on breeding, but accidents do happen since one is male, one female.


----------

